# MLP Season 5 Discussion and/or Speculation



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 13, 2015)

There's a new trailer for S5. 






One of the main Big Bads included in S5 is the character called Sim E. Laire, at least by me. Now, listen, children, you might expect Sim E. Laire to look like a white Alicorn stallion with a black mane and a Cutie Mark of 3 = signs, but you'd be DEAD WRONG! Sim E. Laire looks like...







...This.

In case you're colorblind, she's got pink fur, lavender-ish eyes, and a purple mane with an aquamarine stripe.

Also, a main theory about her that I have, is the fact that she uses her "unicorn" form as a guise, and is in fact a Sphinx. You know, like the one in Egypt? Only this time, she has a draconic humanoid face, and none of that royal Egyptian garb, but to compensate, she has a ton of = motifs. Here they are:


She has a two-pronged rod I like to call the Anti-Talent Rod, which can remove somepony's unique factor and replace the Cutie Mark associated with this talent with an = sign. The stolen Cutie Mark is instead shown on a hologram wall, where it'll be displayed from the time of theft until Spike shows up out of nowhere with Discord to save the day and destroy the Rod.
She also has two unibrows, to resemble an = sign.
Her pupils are = signs, too.
She even has the classic lions' tail, but it splits at the base of the furry tip, and it's black. In fact, she has two of 
them.
Her name when out of the unicorn guise is Equalis, which is even MORE relevant to her = motif.

This is why Sim E. Laire, the polar opposite of Discord, is the scariest Big Bad on the show.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 14, 2015)

What, what'd I say?


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 14, 2015)

I can't even see the image


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 14, 2015)

What you were able to see was the fact that I gave you a visual idea of what the pony I like to call Sim E. Laire looks like.

Oh, and her name in pony guise is a pun off Similar.


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 14, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> What you were able to see was the fact that I gave you a visual idea of what the pony I like to call Sim E. Laire looks like.
> 
> Oh, and her name in pony guise is a pun off Similar.


I want an image -.


----------



## Leela (Feb 14, 2015)

Luckypinch said:


> I want an image -.



I think this is her. Sorry for the bad quality image, there aren't many images of her as far as I can see.


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 14, 2015)

Leela said:


> I think this is her. Sorry for the bad quality image, there aren't many images of her as far as I can see.



She looks mean


----------



## Nanobyte (Feb 14, 2015)

Luckypinch said:


> She looks mean



No, she's the new pony waifu. Move over, Twilight! Move over, Coco! Move over, Sonata! We've got a new waifu in town!


----------



## Leela (Feb 14, 2015)

She can also be seen briefly on this trailer.


----------



## Bluedressblondie (Feb 14, 2015)

Release date! I NEED A RELEASE DATE! NOW! I'm seriously going to plaster everything with the release date when I find out, and the day before it I'm going to do what I did for season 4: run around at recess screaming "MY LITTLE PONY SEASON _ IS TOMORROW! MY LITTLE PONY SEASON _ IS TOMORROW!"

I literally did that XD


----------



## samsquared (Feb 14, 2015)

Yeah, that's probably episode 1
And I really feel like Pinkie has hella experience with a conflict like this 
Of course it's an episode about individualism 
At any rate, yay ponies. Season 5 of ponies woohoo!

I wonder if this time the Shikon Jewel has been shattered and the shards are spread across the world so now the gang has to collect them all before Naraku can zombify everyone and take over the world
Just kidding
I know they have to collect all the Dragon balls


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Feb 14, 2015)

I'll probably cry when they finally announce a release date...Spring 2015 could be anywhere from March to June!


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 14, 2015)

LanceTheTurtle said:


> Yeah, that's probably episode 1
> And I really feel like Pinkie has hella experience with a conflict like this
> Of course it's an episode about individualism
> At any rate, yay ponies. Season 5 of ponies woohoo!
> ...



DRAGON BALLS!? No. That can't be right. It's more like they have to spread friendship like it's CANCER.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 15, 2015)

No one's coming.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Feb 15, 2015)

Just when I thought this was over it will soon draw my sister back in, which means I have to watch it... THANK YOU HASBRO


----------



## Leela (Feb 15, 2015)

Beleated_Media said:


> Just when I thought this was over it will soon draw my sister back in, which means I have to watch it... THANK YOU HASBRO



friendship is magic

resistance is futile


----------



## Beleated_Media (Feb 15, 2015)

Leela said:


> friendship is magic
> 
> resistance is futile







Indeed


----------



## Leela (Feb 15, 2015)

Beleated_Media said:


> Indeed








Barney x Beleated

I ship it.

I heard season 5 includes Rainbow Dash saying "whoa whoa whoa". The thrills.


----------



## Rasha (Feb 15, 2015)

oh I can't wait! hopefully we'll see more royal actions from twilight oh and more discord! he's probably my favorite character in the show


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Feb 15, 2015)

For anyone asking about Season 5's release month. IMDb has noted S5 for April 2015. It's not been confirmed by Hasbro however.


----------



## Leela (Feb 15, 2015)

Twilight Sparkle said:


> For anyone asking about Season 5's release month. IMDb has noted S5 for April 2015. It's not been confirmed by Hasbro however.



"the inhabitants mysteriously have no talents"

Ooooooh, I think our communist/equality/stolen powers plot has pretty much been confirmed now.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 15, 2015)

Spike, Discord, and the CMC show up to save the day~!

[dashie]WHOA WHOA WHOA.[/dashie] What's gonna happen in 0503? Adventuring?

No. It's gonna be more like, the 6 stay in Ponyville, discussing their Royal Duties in Castle Ponyville of the New Twilight Republic for 5 episodes, then in the 6th one, they find that the Cute Signal GPS of the Royal Twilight Duties of Friendship mark a NEW location, and in the finale, some HUGE dragon (voiced by Jim Cummings) who represents EVERY FLIPPED ELEMENT OF HARMONY (big club on his tail for Brute Force, a cave of jewels for Greed, a forked tongue for Lying, a unibrow for Anger, a tendency to leave everyone who ever tried to kill him for Treachery, and a destructive lifestyle for Cruelty) shows up, and DESTROYS Ponyville (but not before Twilight protects Castle Ponyville Sugar-Cube Corner, Carousel Boutique, Fluttershy's Cottage, and Sweet Apple Acres in a HUGE bubble that floats all of them to safety), and Twilight is forced to relocate in somewhere flat, between the mountains Canterlot is situated in, and make her location a city-state, calling it the Royal Valley, and asking every carpenter pony in Equestria to make all the buildings, and she situates all the above-mentioned locations close to each other so the Mane 6 can interact with their close friends more often.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Feb 15, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> Spike, Discord, and the CMC show up to save the day~!
> 
> [dashie]WHOA WHOA WHOA.[/dashie] What's gonna happen in 0503? Adventuring?
> 
> No. It's gonna be more like, the 6 stay in Ponyville, discussing their Royal Duties in Castle Ponyville of the *New Twilight Republic* for 5 episodes, then in the 6th one, they find that the Cute Signal GPS of the Royal Twilight Duties of Friendship mark a NEW location, and in the finale, some HUGE dragon (voiced by Jim Cummings) who represents EVERY FLIPPED ELEMENT OF HARMONY (big club on his tail for Brute Force, a cave of jewels for Greed, a forked tongue for Lying, a unibrow for Anger, a tendency to leave everyone who ever tried to kill him for Treachery, and a destructive lifestyle for Cruelty) shows up, and DESTROYS Ponyville (but not before Twilight protects Castle Ponyville Sugar-Cube Corner, Carousel Boutique, Fluttershy's Cottage, and Sweet Apple Acres in a HUGE bubble that floats all of them to safety), and Twilight is forced to relocate in somewhere flat, between the mountains Canterlot is situated in, and make her location a city-state, calling it the Royal Valley, and asking every carpenter pony in Equestria to make all the buildings, and she situates all the above-mentioned locations close to each other so the Mane 6 can interact with their close friends more often.



Twilight Republic, DICTATOR SHIP CONFIRMED


----------



## spCrossing (Feb 16, 2015)

Kinda on and off with the series actually, stopped watching the show after the 2nd Season.

I mean it's still good and stuff, but honestly it's kinda embarrassing for a teenage boy to watch a show about ponies, not to mention the fandom.... 

I just hope that we get a good batch of episodes this season compared to Season 3.


----------



## Heartcore (Feb 16, 2015)

All I pray is that Applejack and Rarity get as much screen time in S5 as they did in S4. The rest of the mane six, primarily Rainbow Dash, have gotten boring for me.


----------



## spCrossing (Feb 16, 2015)

Let's just hope that Applejack doesn't get yet another episode focusing on the family...

We have way too many of those episodes, and only a few of them are good.


----------



## Leela (Feb 16, 2015)

I hope Rainbow Dash gets her own song. If I remember correctly, she's never had a solo.



spCrossing said:


> Kinda on and off with the series actually, stopped watching the show after the 2nd Season.
> 
> I mean it's still good and stuff, but honestly it's kinda embarrassing for a teenage boy to watch a show about ponies, *not to mention the fandom.... *
> 
> I just hope that we get a good batch of episodes this season compared to Season 3.



I can see why there are some people you wouldn't want to associate with in the fandom... 

I think that the fandom's gotten a lot of hate because it's so omnipresent on the internet that people have grown sick of it's presence and developed a hatred for it. I like it, but not so much that I want to see it everywhere I go online.


----------



## Horus (Feb 16, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Let's just hope that Applejack doesn't get yet another episode focusing on the family...
> 
> We have way too many of those episodes, and only a few of them are good.



Agreed and same with the CMC


----------



## Murray (Feb 16, 2015)

Horus said:


> Agreed and same with the CMC



I thought you said you were done with the ponies


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 16, 2015)

Oh. I meant Friendville. As in Friendship is Magic. As in the title of the show.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 17, 2015)

Besides, no one's posting. Let's speculate!
Trixie returns
Luna and her evil side separate
Every 4-6 episodes will be an adventure episode
Sunset's 1st appearance in the series proper
Lightning Dust is back, as the first proper Shadowbolt
Applebloom gets her Cutie Mark, therefore becoming the a spokesfilly for Cutie Marks
Discord and Celestia marry
Twilight experiments with a spell that turns Spike into a pony
Applebloom will be visited by Luna after the former injures herself applebucking
At least all the Mane 6 will be able to do the Rainbow Power thing (read: Mega Evolution)
Jerry Peet/Bhaalspawn will voice a Pegasus who also wants to be a Wonderbolt
For episode 100, Nowacking will voice Vinyl Scratch, and, unlike her EQG2, Octavia will be voiced by a Brit
Shining Armor and Princess Candence's baby will be shown on screen for the first time, basically being a Twilight-Centric version of Baby Cakes, only with a mix between Pound and Pumpkin
Alicorn stallions will be canon
TheLivingTombstone will voice a young Saddle Arabian in the episode where the mane 6 go to Saddle Arabia
Season finale includes a climax where all the background and one-shot ponies mentioned as toys and fanart have Rainbow Power
There will be a Whole Plot Reference to Robin Hood in the form of the Mane 6 going to Trottingham
Pinkie Pie separates from her Pinkamena ponysona (courtesy of Twilight)
Scootaloo will get wings that work
Diamond Tiara and Silver Spoon get their comeuppance
Midseason finale is about Twilight mourning the old Library


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 18, 2015)

...Bump.


----------



## Horus (Feb 19, 2015)

Murray said:


> I thought you said you were done with the ponies








I'm gonna have my cake and eat it too


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Feb 19, 2015)

i want some twilight sparkle x flash sentry pls


----------



## Jamborenium (Feb 19, 2015)

My reaction after watching the trailer

why can't the new season be here now
I need my season 5 fix :c

also season 5 also means more discord c:




​


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 19, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> i want some twilight sparkle x flash sentry pls



Let's hope you mean to eventually expand on his character.

Now, let's speculate.

I want my Trixie fix.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Feb 19, 2015)

So, new concept art and.
One of the ponies has  poofy, curly orange hair, similar to Adagio Dazzles's. click here: warning for spoilers. We saw a pony that looked like Aria Blaze in the first trailer, but I can't tell if they just threw some colours together for new ponies, or they are something to do with The Dazzlings. If they are, wheres Sonata?.



Spoiler: Spoilers about the second trailer, if nobody has seen it



In the second trailer, the pony that looks like Aria Blaze is seen again, charging magic at the Mane 6 and other ponies. I don't think these are background ponies, and possibly are something to do with the Dazzlngs.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 19, 2015)

DAZZLINGS ARE BACK!?


----------



## Leela (Feb 19, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> DAZZLINGS ARE BACK!?



I sure hope not. Help us all.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 19, 2015)

OK, then they're NOT back. Fine.

Also, I liked Trixie. She's my favorite minor villain. Would it surprise you if she was a supporting character?


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Feb 19, 2015)

I want Trixie to be back for sure. I really liked her personality in the episodes she's been in. Hopefully we get more of her in S5.

Also, cool stuff from the New York Toy Fair. Check it out on EQD here! Warning, this has so many images, watch it if your computer can't handle so many images at once.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 19, 2015)

Over here, we've got...

Some green unicorn who sells stuff,
A Crystal Cherry Jubilee,
An Afro pony,
A fancy Canterlotter,
An Adagio Dazzle-looking lanky unicorn,
Rainbow Dash,
A blue sports manager,
The lankiest Tailless pony we've seen,
A Griffon,
THE lankiest pegasus sports manager,
And a ranger pony.

- - - Post Merge - - -

They're ALL sports managers!


----------



## Jamborenium (Feb 19, 2015)

omg that tall lanky Pegasus is adorable <3​
- - - Post Merge - - -

you know what I want to see
Sea ponies, where are the sea ponies? why haven't the sea ponies appeared yet
>:C


also I'm kinda hoping they bring back another gen 1 antag
like they did with Tirek, I'd honestly love to see Grogar appear in this
Gen it most likely wont happen though :'3





no wait bring back the smooze, nothing stop the smooze


----------



## geico (Feb 20, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> There's a new trailer for S5.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 20, 2015)

geico said:


> Captain Crazy Chicken said:
> 
> 
> > There's a new trailer for S5.
> ...



She's not Egyptian! A Sphinx is a myth critter who looks like a lion with a girl's head, and she asks you riddles, and if you mess up, you DIE!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, she has one unibrow on top of the other. They're both black and thick.


----------



## Mayor-Hazel (Feb 21, 2015)

*Facepalm * stop acting like 6 year olds arguing over a pony, kind of pathetic if you ask me..


anyway is it just me or i want to see more Trixie, i loved her character so much, i kinda want to see Diamond Tiara and Silverspoon have a bigger role but i doubt that will ever happen


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 21, 2015)

OK, I'll stop.

By the way, I'd like to say that all those sports manager ponies (and Griffon) don't have names yet.

Here is a list of names I think they have (emphasis on think):






Green unicorn=Riley
Sand colored Earth pony=Cherry Jubilee (from The Last Roundup)
Afro pony=Hair Jordan
Cantersport pony=Rather Dashing
Adagio-looking unicorn=Topaz Blitz
Blue pony=Aqua Marine
Nearly hairless pony=Stage Coach
Token Griffon=Gilley McGee
Lanky pegasus=Cloudy Jamboree
Pony in the hat=Quincy

These names are just my guesses.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> Over here, we've got...
> 
> Some green unicorn who sells stuff,
> A Crystal Cherry Jubilee,
> ...



Except for the hat pony and Dashie.


----------



## Leela (Feb 21, 2015)

Nebu said:


> omg that tall lanky Pegasus is adorable <3​
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> you know what I want to see
> ...



I can't tell whether Smooze is meant to be scary or funny. It would be fun to see it in Season 5 though lol. It's constantly referenced to in Friendship is Witchcraft, if anyone watches that.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 21, 2015)

And, some more!






We have...

A literal dragonfly,
An insectoid salamander,
A bird/salamander hybrid,
A jumping kiwi,
Something that looks like the Missing Link from Monsters v.s. Aliens, and
An ugly quadrupedal anglerfish.


----------



## milkyi (Feb 21, 2015)

oh mah gawd. I need this to come out asap


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 21, 2015)

A steampunk pony (whose name I'm guessing is Safe Keeping).






A hippie pony (Floral Bliss).






An old mobile home nopony's used for at least several dozen years.






A mountain with a road conveniently built into it so the ponies can cross.






A factory which probably doesn't drain the color out of ponies to make rainbows.


----------



## Leela (Feb 21, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> A steampunk pony (whose name I'm guessing is Safe Keeping).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where are you getting these images from?


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 21, 2015)

Equestria Daily.

The steampunk pony is probably gonna be in the factory (most likely in the area where the noxious gases make it impossible to breath if you wanna live).


----------



## leenaby (Feb 22, 2015)

I am excited for Season 5! That trailer....oh gosh...

Sim E. Laire  sounds interesting too! 

Also like is Discord and Fluttershy gonna have friendship problems again or what? I heard sethkng about it and thought I'd bring it up.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 22, 2015)

By the way...

The opening 2-parter is called Cutie Mark Magic, and the episode 1st airs a day after my sister's birthday.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 23, 2015)

...What what'd I say?


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 25, 2015)

And MORE INFO!!

By the way...

Episode 100 is 100% background pony, with the fan-cemented personalities of said characters firmly in place. And, Maud Pie shows up in another Hearth's Warming Eve episode (the Pinkie Family Reunion one) If I'm going by the "Mane Six Mega Evolve in the Same Order they Got their Keys" plot, then Pinkie will Mega Evolve to make sure her family has the best HWE ever! Also, The Griffon Empire is showing up, as well as Dashie's 1st solo (presumably about what it's like to be a Wonderbolt), CUTIE MARKS, Flutterbat separates from FlutterSHY via Twilight), LUNA YUME, Coco Pommel comes back, and LOTS MORE.


----------



## Jamborenium (Feb 25, 2015)

Omg yey coco I was hoping she would make
A comeback <3


----------



## spCrossing (Feb 26, 2015)

When are they ever going to bring back Gilda?

Like seriously we haven't seen her since the early 1st season.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> Episode 100 is 100% background pony, with the fan-cemented personalities of said characters firmly in place.



OH BOY...

Derpy better be a main character in that episode.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Mar 1, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> And, some more!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah. Aren't the birdmander and the Missing Link lookalike the 2 thingymerdoofs seen in the so-called "Scariest Cave in Equestria"?


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Mar 4, 2015)

...SCiE episode with Daring Do confirmed.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Mar 5, 2015)

Bump. Nobody has posted but me. Everypony's been clamoring about Sea-Ponies, but a sub-species I need to come back is the Twinkle-Pony.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Mar 5, 2015)

But Entertainment Weekly uploaded a new trailer, setting S5's airdate just like I'd planned (4/4/15)!
During it, Nothing Can Stop The Smooze, and WHOA MY GOD PINKIE!! What happened to your Cutie Mark!?

- - - Post Merge - - -

And all this was done TODAY.


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 5, 2015)

ew wtf is this thread


----------



## Bluedressblondie (Mar 5, 2015)

Alright, a release date is confirmed? Then on April 3rd, I'm gonna try and sneak a megaphone into school. Better get my megaphone READY! OOH! AND A SIREN! I can see it now...

"*Whoop, whoop,* ATTENTION BRONIES! My Little Pony Season 5 starts tomorrow!"


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Mar 5, 2015)

Bluedressblondie said:


> Alright, a release date is confirmed? Then on April 3rd, I'm gonna try and sneak a megaphone into school. Better get my megaphone READY! OOH! AND A SIREN! I can see it now...
> 
> "*Whoop, whoop,* ATTENTION BRONIES! My Little Pony Season 5 starts tomorrow!"



When I heard "siren", I assumed you meant like the Dazzlings, until I heard WHOOP, WHOOP.


----------



## Spongebob (Mar 5, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> ew wtf is this thread



Ikr


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Mar 5, 2015)

A shocking twist for everypony.



Spoiler: That pony's Name Is...



Sim E. Laire is called Starlight Glimmer. ANOTHER Expy of Twilight's name.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Mar 6, 2015)

She ain't no sphinx!!


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Mar 7, 2015)

Somehow, a purple Unicorn with a Cupcake Cutie Mark is a new character.


----------



## CR33P (Mar 7, 2015)

who are you talking to?


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Mar 8, 2015)

Me. I'm just biding my time as I wait for new replies...


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 8, 2015)

Spongebob said:


> Ikr



petition to have this thread boiled


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Mar 8, 2015)

Boil it, and I start a new one, which I promise not to bump as incessantly.


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 8, 2015)

just boil every brony


----------



## Mercedes (Mar 8, 2015)

April is getting closer and  closer


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Mar 8, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> just boil every brony



That's murder!!

You need to have a word with the higher-ups!


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Mar 10, 2015)

I guess not, then, because you left.


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 10, 2015)

why would i stick around lol

i dont own a fedora or neckbeard


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Mar 11, 2015)

If you DID, you'd be MLG?


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Mar 11, 2015)

The only thing making Jarrad more MLG than just the fedora neckbeard combo is that plus pixelated sunglasses, the Illuminati sign on the back of your standard dollar bill, a pot brick just for smoking, a Lennyface, skeletons, a sniper rifle for 360 NoScoping, airhorns, Snoop Dogg, R8ing gr8 m8s 8/8, the sexually explicit number 69, and Microsoft Text-To-Speech programs.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Mar 13, 2015)

Also, a dank meme.


----------



## Plushieluver101 (Mar 16, 2015)

Ah! I'm so happy that there will be a Season 5!  Will I be able to watch these on Dailymotion, again? 


 By the way, does anyone know why it won't let me automatically subscribe to threads, so I get email notifications? I've checked the box, and everything, but it isn't working yet (unless it only works after the next post after you have checked the box?)


----------



## Moddie (Mar 16, 2015)

Plushieluver101 said:


> Ah! I'm so happy that there will be a Season 5!  Will I be able to watch these on Dailymotion, again?
> 
> 
> By the way, does anyone know why it won't let me automatically subscribe to threads, so I get email notifications? I've checked the box, and everything, but it isn't working yet (unless it only works after the next post after you have checked the box?)



As always the episodes will probably be on Youtube shortly after airing. (Or just before if any get leaked again like last time.) I've not used Dailymotion to watch this show but I'm sure you'll be able to watch it there too. 

I also want to know about subscribing to treads. I'm subscribed to a few but I no longer get email notification of new posts like I used to.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Mar 17, 2015)

How much you wanna bet SG is done by Tabitha St. Germain?


----------



## Jamborenium (Mar 18, 2015)

I got my wish the smooze returns B)​


----------



## Mayor Snowball (Mar 18, 2015)

Cannot wait for season 5 to start next month!!!! super stoked


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Mar 19, 2015)

M.A. Larson is gonna tweet every voice role that isn't one of the Mane 6. EVERY. SINGLE. ONE.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Mar 22, 2015)

Nebu said:


> I got my wish the smooze returns B)​



At the Gala.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Apr 4, 2015)

S5 aired just MINUTES too late for me to see it, and the house I was visiting for the week had Discovery Family!


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 5, 2015)

It was SOOO good <3333
Here's a link if yah missed it!:,) 
Best episodes so far omfg.
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=5GYLf-eOC0M


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 5, 2015)

I'm just waiting for the analysis/reviews for Season 5 to come out already.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Apr 9, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> I'm just waiting for the analysis/reviews for Season 5 to come out already.



They did.

And if you look closely... Starlight is NOT a dead mare.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> How much you wanna bet SG is done by Tabitha St. Germain?



She's not. Kelly Sheridan.


----------



## samsquared (Apr 9, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> I'm just waiting for the analysis/reviews for Season 5 to come out already.



Well, Tommy and TBBBAP are the only big pony analysts/reviewers left. Everyone else has left pony (at least full-time)- by which I mean Digi, Horseshoes, and Gibbon. And idek if TBBBAP is going to do pony anymore? They released the podcast, but idk if they're going to stick around. 
Who's left besides them? NickyvMLP? KP? I don't really consider KP's videos analysis. tbh, I don't really know what they are, and I have considered unsubbing for a long time. AntonyC? Yeah, his videos come out once every 8 months. I'll count Poetess and Dr Wolf, their stuff is pretty good (despite lackluster delivery). 
Now that I said that thing about KP, I feel like I need to digress into something that bothers me a lot about the "analysis" community...


Spoiler:  for safekeeping, i guess. don't read if you are quite sensitive about your favorite "analysts" or reviewers (tho i'm not really that mad)



Mage is not an analyst. She's an animator and a reviewer. Everyone stop calling her an analyst.
Silver Quill is about 100% a reviewer. His videos are great, but not analysis.

I know that you did not make this mistake, and I am not attacking you at all. But way too many bronies cannot tell the difference between an analysis and a review. An analysis is _why _and a review is _how_. I see reviewers like KP getting called and calling themselves analysts when their content is only reviews and educated guesses (*cough*HCs*cough*). A well-produced review is not analysis. People seem to think that just because someone looks at the details of a product that they are showing how those details are constructed to elicit a particular reaction from an audience when in reality, they are giving _their __opinions _on each detail. You cannot say that Digi's content is very different from Goldenfox's or so on. I am not trying to yell at anyone, and I am not mad (just slightly annoyed). Analysis is a difficult concept to grasp completely, and I do not begrudge anyone for not understanding the difference between recognising the construction and understanding why it is constructed that way. I just think that if you are going to _say_ you're an analyst, know what analysis is.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Apr 9, 2015)

LanceTheTurtle said:


> Well, Tommy and TBBBAP are the only big pony analysts/reviewers left. Everyone else has left pony (at least full-time)- by which I mean Digi, Horseshoes, and Gibbon. And idek if TBBBAP is going to do pony anymore? They released the podcast, but idk if they're going to stick around.
> Who's left besides them? NickyvMLP? KP? I don't really consider KP's videos analysis. tbh, I don't really know what they are, and I have considered unsubbing for a long time. AntonyC? Yeah, his videos come out once every 8 months. I'll count Poetess and Dr Wolf, their stuff is pretty good (despite lackluster delivery).
> Now that I said that thing about KP, I feel like I need to digress into something that bothers me a lot about the "analysis" community...
> 
> ...



But then THIS happened!!


----------



## samsquared (Apr 9, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> But then THIS happened!!
> 
> x



... ?\_(ツ)_/?
bruh, my point is right there; the tl;dr is just me explaining why i think that
though the stuff above the spoiler is pretty much rambling, true


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Apr 10, 2015)

You remind me of Cameron Delgado because you won't shut up!


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Apr 17, 2015)

Tomorrow.

We get a glimpse of Applebloom's subconscious.

She dreams of her sister failing to care for the farm and being shunned by Twilight. The Element of Honesty has been passed on to Cheerilee. She can't control her Rainbow Power, leading to her accidentally activating it in front of her entire class, even her own sister.

She seeks Luna's help after this terrible sequence.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 17, 2015)

LanceTheTurtle said:


> Well, Tommy and TBBBAP are the only big pony analysts/reviewers left. Everyone else has left pony (at least full-time)- by which I mean Digi, Horseshoes, and Gibbon. And idek if TBBBAP is going to do pony anymore? They released the podcast, but idk if they're going to stick around.
> Who's left besides them? NickyvMLP? KP? I don't really consider KP's videos analysis. tbh, I don't really know what they are, and I have considered unsubbing for a long time. AntonyC? Yeah, his videos come out once every 8 months. I'll count Poetess and Dr Wolf, their stuff is pretty good (despite lackluster delivery).
> Now that I said that thing about KP, I feel like I need to digress into something that bothers me a lot about the "analysis" community...


Yeah the whole analysis fad is pretty much dying at this point.

It's still around, but not as relevant as it was during Seasons 3-4.
Tommy is the only one I watch at this point, mostly because he can be entertaining a lot of the times and..well, I actually do agree with his opinions a bit.

I'm guessing that everyone got tired of the show after Season 4..which I got tired as well, but honestly I'm glad it's still good.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> Tomorrow.
> 
> We get a glimpse of Applebloom's subconscious.
> 
> ...



Is this that whole season 3 episode again?

Because it sounds like that one Scootaloo episode, but with Appleboom instead and it's dealing with subconsciousness.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Apr 18, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Yeah the whole analysis fad is pretty much dying at this point.
> 
> It's still around, but not as relevant as it was during Seasons 3-4.
> Tommy is the only one I watch at this point, mostly because he can be entertaining a lot of the times and..well, I actually do agree with his opinions a bit.
> ...



Sleepless in Ponyville??


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 18, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> Sleepless in Ponyville??



Yeah, that one.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Apr 25, 2015)

Rainbow Dash's pet turtle Tank.

He's been sleepy.

...

TAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANK!!!

Also, Rainbow Dash's first solo!


----------



## starlark (Apr 26, 2015)

I went off MLP for a while, primarily because of how smart they were portraying the Cutie Mark Crusaders to be (their mental age is put around average for 6-8 year old girls) and Equestria Girls (that movie was a complete shambles) but I'm beginning to come back now. I don't know what I've missed to be honest.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Apr 26, 2015)

Up next, on MLP...

DISCOOORD, I'M LIVIN' ON THE MOON!! WHY DON'T YOU TAKE ME TO THE GALAAAAA~~!?


----------



## starlark (Apr 26, 2015)

Has Luna had a speaking role yet? xD


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Apr 26, 2015)

starlark said:


> Has Luna had a speaking role yet? xD



Bloom and Gloom.


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 26, 2015)

Your big brother best friend forever
Like to peas in a pod you did everything together.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Apr 26, 2015)

But, Discord is gonna take the Smooze to the Gala!
And Maud too.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Apr 30, 2015)

You do realize the next episode is only 2 days away.


----------



## swaggerpede (Apr 30, 2015)

I liked how in "Tanks for the memories", Rainbow dash is essentially facing death, in this case, hibernation because it's a kids show, but she goes through the grieving stages and it's kinda creepy.


----------



## samsquared (Apr 30, 2015)

swaggerpede said:


> I liked how in "Tanks for the memories", Rainbow dash is essentially facing death, in this case, hibernation because it's a kids show, but she goes through the grieving stages and it's kinda creepy.



Kinda wish the title was stylised as "Tanks 4 th Mmrs"


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 1, 2015)

Actually, Braeburn shows up and fends off a bunch of thieves.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 2, 2015)

The Cutie Mark Crusaders are heading to Appleloosa.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 3, 2015)

Trouble Shoes is so big, he makes Celestia seem like Pipsqueak in comparison!

I'm writing this in a huge font so you can see how BIG this guy is!

In all seriousness, G4 won't be airing any new episodes this Saturday.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 6, 2015)

Buying time for the Mane 6 to come back to Kalos.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 17, 2015)

So...

How was the Gala?

It was AMAZING!!


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 17, 2015)

OH MY GOD, JC, A PAIR OF CELESTIAS!!!

A pair of Celestias?

TREE HUGGER IS ALSO CELESTIA!!!


----------



## Money Hunter (May 17, 2015)

CCC is so lonely


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 17, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> CCC is so lonely



CCC?

Who's that?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh. ME!?


----------



## Jarrad (May 17, 2015)

isnt mlp for young girls


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 17, 2015)

Son of a troll! I will report him.


----------



## Soda Fox (May 17, 2015)

I like MLP:FiM, I haven't seen this week's episode though.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 17, 2015)

You should. The Mane 6 plus Tree Hugger plus Maud Pie plus the Crusaders plus Discord plus Princess Celestia plus the Smooze go to the Grand Galloping Gala.


----------



## Soda Fox (May 17, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> You should. The Mane 6 plus Tree Hugger plus Maud Pie plus the Crusaders plus Discord plus Princess Celestia plus the Smooze go to the Grand Galloping Gala.



ARE YOU FLIPPING KIDDING ME.  THAT SOUNDS AMAZING.

Ok I will watch it post haste.

**DisQord so mad.  LEL.  This episode is too funny.


----------



## Jarrad (May 17, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> ew wtf is this thread



oops, forgot I made this post ages ago.

Didn't know I've already expressed what most people feel about the show


*leaves*


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 17, 2015)

Soda Fox said:


> ARE YOU FLIPPING KIDDING ME.  THAT SOUNDS AMAZING.
> 
> Ok I will watch it post haste.
> 
> **DisQord so mad.  LEL.  This episode is too funny.



Some of the best moments from this episode, ripped apart by everypony's favorite Canadian Brony:


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 19, 2015)

Bump. I'm liking the premise for the next episode. Pinkie and Dash go to Griffonstone.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 20, 2015)

last episode was good because of discord and the smooze
also I think Tree hugger smokes weed.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 20, 2015)

Oh, why yes, my happy friend, I will make eggs and pancakes for you~!


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 25, 2015)

Bump. We have to wait until June for the Wedding of the Asses to take place.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 31, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> Bump. We have to wait until June for the Wedding of the Asses to take place.



And by Asses, we mean Cranky and Matilda.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, a wasp mixed with a bear.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jun 11, 2015)

TWO DAYS!!

The Mane 6 get the Booty Call! Yoshi contacts Spike! Spike opens the map! The map says the Mane 6 must report to Ponyville immediately! Spike contacts Yoshi! Yoshi sends the Mane 6 on their way!


----------



## KumKwat (Jun 11, 2015)

I need to catch up. Haven't watched in awhile...



Leela said:


> I think this is her. Sorry for the bad quality image, there aren't many images of her as far as I can see.



She kinda looks like Twilights mom lol.


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 11, 2015)

!!!!! i need to catch up lol


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jun 12, 2015)

KumKwat said:


> I need to catch up. Haven't watched in awhile...
> 
> 
> 
> She kinda looks like Twilights mom lol.



Twilight's mother is a white unicorn mare with a white mane and tail.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jun 14, 2015)

The monster was a Bug-Bear!?

The Wedding of the Asses! And the BonBon was a Spy!! Secret Agent Sweetie Drops (in lieu of her toy name).


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jun 15, 2015)

When Twilight hugs the Mane 6, Rainbow Dash winces in pain due to the BugBear having bitten her on the left side of her body.






The BugBear's bites might be poisonous, so Rainbow Dash might be in a spot of trouble. She has to be sent to Kalos to heal up thanks to Tootie being a trained doctor who used to work for the Kalos Healing Agency.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jun 16, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> And by Asses, we mean Cranky and Matilda.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also, a wasp mixed with a bear.



*BugBear


----------



## Moddie (Jun 16, 2015)

*Spoilers...*
It was just fan service and it didn't feel like an episode of MLP, but I'm not going to lie - I enjoyed it. Glad to see all those characters again, and I loved the more subtle references. Especially glad to see The Big Lebowski ponies again. My favourite parts were Gummy's monologue and when they literally jumped the shark.

Also.



Spoiler








What the heck Hasbro?


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jun 17, 2015)

Moddie said:


> *Spoilers...*
> It was just fan service and it didn't feel like an episode of MLP, but I'm not going to lie - I enjoyed it. Glad to see all those characters again, and I loved the more subtle references. Especially glad to see The Big Lebowski ponies again. My favourite parts were Gummy's monologue and when they literally jumped the shark.
> 
> Also.
> ...



I think those are the developers.


----------

